# C-22 Keys vacation



## Midwest Mariner (Sep 1, 2015)

My wife and I would like to take our c-22 and 2 kids (8 and 6) to the Keys for a week or so in March. Where should I put in? Any sample itineraries? Anyone done this? Any books or guides I should look into? I would like to snorkel, my wife would like a secluded beach. Any info would be great, thanks.


----------



## WheresTheBrakes (Sep 29, 2008)

we had planned to do a similar thing last month. After a few test pulls with the truck we decided it wasn't safe with a 4cyl tacoma and would wait until I replace the truck maybe next year. We had planned to stay at Pennekamp state park in Key Largo, the marina runs $30 a day with water and electric, mooring balls are $20. There are alot of snorkeling spots within 5-6 miles from shore, beaches at the state park, and a Publix around a mile away. Key Largo is supposed to have some of the best snorkeling in the Keys and its much closer than Key West. 

We visited the keys a few years ago, but we've never brought the boat. 

Let me know what you decide to do, I might use your itinerary when I replace the truck


----------



## Aswayze (Apr 5, 2015)

Keep us updated, this is on my short list as well once I get everything up to standard on my Dawson 26.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

In my internet travels I came across this blog - Jim Faughn's Anchorages and Dinghy Docks in the Florida Keys

There are probably many blogs that cover it. Bahia Honda State Park is beautiful.


----------



## eko_eko (Sep 7, 2012)

We'd sail down from Miami, so I can't help you find a good launching point.

As far as docking goes, you might contact the owners of one of the many little motels with docks. We used to tie up our Catalina 22 at Sunset Cove Motel under the previous owners. It was walking distance to good eats and provisioning. The cove itself offers good sailing in a 22, and reasonable fishing if you want to catch dinner.

If you are hanging around Card Sound at all, don't miss pulling up to Alabama Jack's.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Good thread. I live within short driving distance of the keys and have always wanted to trailer my boat down there but never have. Although mine is too small to stay on. I stayed at an airbnb place in Key Largo and they had a dock. I wondered why I didn't ask if I could tie it up there for the night. Maybe next time...


----------

